

Anatomy of a Stack Smashing Attack and How GCC Prevents It - CowboyRobot
http://www.drdobbs.com/security/anatomy-of-a-stack-smashing-attack-and-h/240001832

======
pwg
Single page link for those who would rather read the article whole, instead of
chopped up into three pages:

[http://www.drdobbs.com/article/print?articleId=240001832&...](http://www.drdobbs.com/article/print?articleId=240001832&siteSectionName=security)

